# Baking with Whey Protein Powder & Lecithin question



## justdani (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been experimenting for about a year by making brownies/cakes/cookies using primarily whey protein. So far, the recipes have been ok, some actually really good - and temperature, timing and moisture seem to be the key.
Recently I read that Lecithin adds moisture, and tried it in my last batch. The only problem is I don't know how much to use. I've used 1/2 to 1 tblsp with each batch with good results. Is the powdered version of Lecithin the same? How much of that would I use - to give me the same results as 1 tblsp liquid?

Any suggestions from "an expert" for advice on how to keep make cookies crunchy? Mine are always soft, unless of course I overcook them, and then they're small bricks.

Does anyone here bake using whey or soy protein?

I've learned a lot from all of you here, and your wealth of knowledge and experience. Thanks so much


----------



## itscrazydelicio (Mar 5, 2007)

I never bake with any type of soy product - not a fan of it


----------



## taptapper (Dec 23, 2006)

In place of what? What are you trying to avoid? Are they vegan or something?

Just curious.


----------



## sandy green (Feb 26, 2011)

I see there has been no communication in this area for years now! Is anybody still baking with whey powder? If so, who  has found a way around the end products often being dry?


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't use whey powder, but I use real, liquid whey, especially in bread-baking. When I use whey, I use oil instead of solid grease and the bread comes out soft and moist with a chewy crust.


----------



## sandy green (Feb 26, 2011)

Whey in liquid form! I have never heard of such a thing - will try to find some right away. Thank you for this piece of information!


----------

